# Advertising on MySpace



## Bret (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok, who does it? I found out that a lot of people on Etsy also advertise on MySpace. Here are my two, please add me if you have one! 

Epona's Melting Pot (Soaps, etc)
http://www.myspace.com/eponasmeltingpot

Navy Blue Crafts (stamped items)
http://www.myspace.com/navybluecrafts


----------



## Bret (Mar 5, 2008)

No one?


----------



## Lane (Mar 5, 2008)

The forums seem really slow lately, huh? ...Hmmm....


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've noticed that too...  Very slow...


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 5, 2008)

SSSSSHHHHHHHHHH I am sleeping!!  ZzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZzzzzzzzZZzzzzzzZZZzZZZzzzzzzzzzzz

Yeah!  UM PEOPLE WHAT IS THE DEAL????


----------



## Bret (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow... didn't realize it was a boring topic... (we need a sleeping emoticon!)


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 5, 2008)

We definitely need a sleeping emoticon!  I think the whole forum is off taking a nap!  (BTW, not a boring topic, but I don't advert on myspace, so I can't really comment, LOL!)


----------



## tvilello (Mar 13, 2008)

*My Space advertising*

Bret, I was wondering ... What kind of response and traffic you experience with your my space sites?


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 14, 2008)

Here is mine but I need to update it:
myspace.com/peppernyc


----------



## Ladybug Soapworks (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a mini etsy on my myspace page and have put up one notice in the bulletin board for my friends to see.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 15, 2008)

I have been thinking about getting a my space & blog... "Come on , all the cool kids are doing it!" So manypeople swear their success is related to my space, blogs, facebook & flickr. Boy thats a lot to keep up w/. I wonder if I could pay a high school kid in products to keep those things up to date for me?


----------

